# Bid clerk



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm full of questions today. Must be the poison ivy. I subscribed to bid clerk for 3 months because I was looking for ways to increase business. The biggest problem I notice is that jobs are posted have a bid date a week later. I figure that these jobs are posted by GC's who haven't been able to get some sub bids and are scrambling to get bids last minute. I miss the days of working all day and having an answering machine full of people looking for prices. Cold calling really blows.


----------



## Earthworkssdu (Jan 5, 2009)

Try advertising in the Blue Book, and getting involved with there BB Bid program. We receive many invitations to bid on projects, both public and private. Unfortunately there are so many bidders on each project the competition is fierce.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I'm full of questions today. Must be the poison ivy. I subscribed to bid clerk for 3 months because I was looking for ways to increase business. The biggest problem I notice is that jobs are posted have a bid date a week later. I figure that these jobs are posted by GC's who haven't been able to get some sub bids and are scrambling to get bids last minute. I miss the days of working all day and having an answering machine full of people looking for prices. Cold calling really blows.


Or working all day and being booked for the next 2 months.


----------



## DirtTakeoff-Pro (Apr 20, 2009)

*Bluebook*

I posted my business Joseph Earthwork Consulting.com in the bluebook about a month ago and get calls fairly often from it, I would recommend it.


----------

